

Linus Torvalds Interview, Part II - cawel
http://linux-foundation.org/weblogs/openvoices/2008/02/03/linus-torvalds-interview-part-ii/

======
bayareaguy
_Linus Torvalds: Patents are nasty. It's kind of hard to really say a lot more
than the fact that patents on ideas in general are a huge mistake and the
whole notion that you can have patents, business models and software is pretty
broken to begin with._

------
zoltz
I found this very interesting, especially the beginning about software
patents, where he compares the situation with cold war (big companies) and
terrorists (patent trolls), and later what he concedes about innovation and
open source.

